# 2021 RMEF Utah Calendars Available!



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

The Utah RMEF chapters are once again selling our 2021 Gun Drawing calendars. We give away 104 guns each year, two per week.

Because of COVID we are having to move our fundraising efforts solely online. Most of our banquets this year got canceled for the same reason.

Now is your chance to support the best (I may be biased) wildlife conservation organization in Utah. For $55 the calendar gets you into every drawing this year and will be shipped right to your door. Money from this fundraiser stays in Utah to fund our conservation projects and efforts. I have personally installed many guzzlers thanks to the generous donations and fundraising that takes place.

Here is a link to the online purchasing portal, thank you for your continued support.

https://events.rmef.org/shop/utah


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> The Utah RMEF chapters are once again selling our 2021 Gun Drawing calendars. We give away 104 guns each year, two per week.
> 
> Because of COVID we are having to move our fundraising efforts solely online. Most of our banquets this year got canceled for the same reason.
> 
> ...


Will do! Thanks for the reminder, been buying these for a few years now!


----------

